# Video of my hillstream loaches playing



## Vnessa123456 (Jun 21, 2011)

I just uploaded this video to youtube and thought I'd share!






Please excuse the noise of the television in the background. The loaches were fighting over an algae wafer, but they mostly just wiggle at each other. It's hilarious to watch them in the tank.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Lovely, and a nice aquascape for that species. Loaches are very interactive, and what this video shows is normal "play" (although to the loaches it is probably more serious--see the mention of this "Topping" in our profile here Beaufortia kweichowensis). It is great to see fish behaving naturally, as they will in such good surroundings and a group.

Nice work.

Byron.


----------



## Vnessa123456 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you!!! I tried to get a lot of water movement in that part of the tank. I buried an airstone under the tree stump ornament (depicted below), and they love going in there.

My only concern is that the other fish that I'm planning on purchasing might not like all the water movement. I have two dwarf gouramis and xray tetras, and plan on filling out the rest of the tank with tetras.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Vnessa123456 said:


> Thank you!!! I tried to get a lot of water movement in that part of the tank. I buried an airstone under the tree stump ornament (depicted below), and they love going in there.
> 
> My only concern is that the other fish that I'm planning on purchasing might not like all the water movement. I have two dwarf gouramis and xray tetras, and plan on filling out the rest of the tank with tetras.


That is certainly worth considering. An aquarium should provide the proper environment for each fish, which sometimes makes community tanks a challenge. As the loaches are doing so well, I suggest you stay with that theme, namely fast-flowing stream fish. That way everyone will be happy, which of course means healthier.

The Pristella Tetra are fine with more water flow; mine remain close to the filter spraybar. Gourami are not a good match, they come from stagnant swamps with no water movement and should not be subjected to water flows. They also tend to do better with slightly more warmth than the loaches should have (max 75F for these loaches). The Pristella are fine in mid-70's.

What size is the tank? And what is the hardness and pH? I might have some suggestions for other suitable fish when I know these.


----------



## Vnessa123456 (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh that's so disappointing about the gouramis. I don't want to keep unhappy fish! I had my heart set on them, even though I saw that they preferred warmer temperatures I had hoped that they would acclimate. I keep my tank around 72 degrees. 

Right now the tank is a 37 gal freshwater with only artificial plants, and I tested the water with test strips and found 0 ammonia and 0 nitrates with 7.2 pH and very soft water hardness.

Thanks for your help!! I've read books about fishkeeping, but it's been difficult to get a lot of information about species compatibility since I have these hillstream loaches.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Vnessa123456 said:


> Oh that's so disappointing about the gouramis. I don't want to keep unhappy fish! I had my heart set on them, even though I saw that they preferred warmer temperatures I had hoped that they would acclimate. I keep my tank around 72 degrees.
> 
> Right now the tank is a 37 gal freshwater with only artificial plants, and I tested the water with test strips and found 0 ammonia and 0 nitrates with 7.2 pH and very soft water hardness.
> 
> Thanks for your help!! I've read books about fishkeeping, but it's been difficult to get a lot of information about species compatibility since I have these hillstream loaches.


We have fish profiles, second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top. You will find suitable fish in the Cyprinids, Characins, Catfish sections. Parameters including temp is given for each species, and in the origin/habitat section I always mention water flow in their habitat.

Off the top of my head, since you have soft water (and the pH will soon be below 7, ideal), any of the peaceful danio will work. They are all active fish which means they will manage fine with some current. These are under Cyprinids. Under characins, maybe the Cochu Tetra, or Kerri Tetra; both are blue colour, I would tend to favour the latter as more peaceful [see the profile info]. The Head and Tail Light Tetra would work. The Red Eye Tetra is a good one for this setup.

Byron.


----------



## Vnessa123456 (Jun 21, 2011)

That's so funny, my boyfriend has been dead set on getting Kerri tetras for our tank. I can't find anyplace to buy them online though. Right now we've been emailing aquariumfish.net to see if they will special order it for us.

I was really hoping to get some wider fish, if that makes sense. I don't want to buy fish that grow too large, but I also think having some fish that appear to be bigger would be so beautiful in my tank. (First I was dead set on getting an angelfish, but abandoned that idea after learning they would be fin nipped by the other fish in my tank.)


----------



## Undeceived (Jun 22, 2011)

I want to put black emperor and blue emperor tetras in the tank. Blue emperor is the same as blue kerri, correct? She wants to put some angel fish. The problem with that is we read that they would get their fins nipped, and also they are slow swimmers, I believe.

I wanted to add 6 blue emperors, 6 black emperors, and a few dwarf loaches. Would this be acceptable?

Also... should we move the gouramis to a different tank? We have another fish tank that would be suitable for these two.

Will the X-ray Tetras be alright in the moving water?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Undeceived said:


> I want to put black emperor and blue emperor tetras in the tank. Blue emperor is the same as blue kerri, correct? She wants to put some angel fish. The problem with that is we read that they would get their fins nipped, and also they are slow swimmers, I believe.
> 
> I wanted to add 6 blue emperors, 6 black emperors, and a few dwarf loaches. Would this be acceptable?
> 
> ...


I'm assuming you two are "connected" and this is the same issue.;-)

Angels and gourami are not wise in fast moving water. And yes, both are sedate fish and more likely to get fins nipped by fast swimmers. And angels need a larger space as they are shoaling fish and do best in a group of 5-6 in a 4-foot tank. And I would move the gourami, yes.

The Kerri Tetra is sometimes called "Blue Emperor" though they are not closely related. I prefer the Kerri to the Emperor. I have had bad luck with Emperors, the males become real bullies to other tetra, so bad I have had to isolate them. That didn't occur when I had Kerri.

The so-called Black Emperors are a colour morph of the true Emperor Tetra. There was thinking (and still is by some) that it is a distinct species, _Nematobrycon amphiloxus_, but this is likely not the case. You can read more in our profile of the Emperor Tetra. Click on shaded names to see that fish's profile.

The X-Ray Tetra is another common name for the Pristella Tetra, and I mentioned earlier that it would be fine in this tank.

I thought about dwarf loaches too, and wondered how they would manage with the Hillstream. I have a group of Dwarf Loach, and have had them previously too, and although playful they are rather quiet. With lots of wood to hid under/in, they should be OK.

Byron.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Vnessa123456 said:


> That's so funny, my boyfriend has been dead set on getting Kerri tetras for our tank. I can't find anyplace to buy them online though. Right now we've been emailing aquariumfish.net to see if they will special order it for us.
> 
> I was really hoping to get some wider fish, if that makes sense. I don't want to buy fish that grow too large, but I also think having some fish that appear to be bigger would be so beautiful in my tank. (First I was dead set on getting an angelfish, but abandoned that idea after learning they would be fin nipped by the other fish in my tank.)


I understand what you're saying. But bear in mind that fish living in stronger currents are always more streamlined, torpedo shaped, for that very reason. A clue to what they need. Some of the peaceful barb might work, but their problem is they tend to get larger and need more space.


----------



## Vnessa123456 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks so much for your help Byron!

(Yes, that is my threadjacking boyfriend.)

I have a list here to a possible tank setup, do you think you could read it and tell me what you think? I'm throwing the cherry barbs into the bunch now! I know I'm being difficult in choosing compatible tank mates here, so I really appreciate your help!!


Hillstream loach: 4
Xray tetra: 3
Kerri tetra: 9
Cherry barb: 7

I think we would have to keep the temperature at 75, after I read that the Kerri and Pristellas need temperatures between 74-81 and the hillstream likes temperatures under 75.


----------



## Undeceived (Jun 22, 2011)

Byron, what about something like a Dunckers River Halfbeak?

Vanessa likes common pretty fish, I like rare active fish.

Do you think this halfbeak would work in our tank setup? Obviously, based on the fact that they fight to the death, we could only get one, but they come from rivers like the loaches, so they should be alright, right?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Vnessa123456 said:


> Thanks so much for your help Byron!
> 
> (Yes, that is my threadjacking boyfriend.)
> 
> ...


A temp of 74-75 will work. You need more Pristella though, at least 6 total; you could reduce the Kerri to 7, and a ration of 3 males to 4 females is best with this species. The cherry barb should work with this.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Undeceived said:


> Byron, what about something like a Dunckers River Halfbeak?
> 
> Vanessa likes common pretty fish, I like rare active fish.
> 
> Do you think this halfbeak would work in our tank setup? Obviously, based on the fact that they fight to the death, we could only get one, but they come from rivers like the loaches, so they should be alright, right?


I've no practical knowledge of halfbeaks or garfish as they are sometimes called, and I can't seem to find much info online, at least not for this species. The fish are generally shoaling though, meaning a group, and given their temperament I think this is highly dangerous in this setup. Including predatory fish will almost always cause stress for the others and that brings on health issues if not death even though no actual physical assault occurs. Fish "read" chemical signals other fish produce. The c herry barb in particular would be scared to death in such a situation.


----------



## Vnessa123456 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm glad the cherry barbs might work. I ended up taking the gouramis back to the fish shop today for a refund. I feel really upset about it but I think that I put them in way too early, and that they would be happier in a different tank setup. Maybe someday I'll have a different tank for them...

By the way Byron, I apologize for subjecting you to my and Undeceived's squabbles on this forum! Although I'm glad he is renewing his interest in the hobby, I'm going to have to agree with you on nixing the aggressive halfbeak idea. Maybe he was referring to this Malayan Halfbeak? Wrestling halfbeak - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Even so, I'm not sure that would be a good fit for the tank either.


----------

